# Uggh....tough course. But check this out...



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Ooooh, Marc Gruber. I thought you wrote MacGruber.








Now that's talent! LOL!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

He might have heard that sung a handful of times today....


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Garceau said:


> He might have heard that sung a handful of times today....


I know he did the whole weekend in Redding!


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Here's the scores

http://www.thescwa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2014.07.04_tournament.pdf

Top 5 all 550 or better


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Some great scores there.Another hard course was Marshall Bluff Bowhunters the very next day.I was able to shoot that one myself.Rod Menzer came out on top with a 558,Danny Button hot on his heels with a 557.Lee Gibbs and Josh Miller were third and fourth. I "as the oldest competitor" in the top ten,took 5th with a 549,after some mental mistakes on remembering to move my sight a couple of times,sheesh.So yes Wis. has some really great field courses that will challenge the very best,lots of terrain,not just the usual flat shooting. Don Ward


----------

